# gensplash nie dziala :(

## MaRcYs_GrHw

Witam 

po wydaniu polecenia:   splash_manager --theme=livecd-2007.0 --cmd=set --tty=1

otrzymuje 

```

No 8bpp verbose picture specified in the theme.

FBIOSPLASH_SETSTATE failed, error code 22.

```

Do tego momentu wszystko szło ok.

zcat /boot/fbsplash-livecd-2007.0-1280x800 | cpio --list

```

.

dev

dev/null

dev/console

dev/fb

dev/misc

dev/vc

sbin

sbin/splash_helper

root

lib

lib/splash

lib/splash/sys

lib/splash/proc

etc

etc/splash

etc/splash/livecd-2007.0

etc/splash/livecd-2007.0/1280x800.cfg

etc/splash/livecd-2007.0/Vera.ttf

etc/splash/livecd-2007.0/images

etc/splash/livecd-2007.0/images/verbose-1280x800.png

etc/splash/livecd-2007.0/images/overlay-800.png

etc/splash/livecd-2007.0/images/background-1280x800.png

701 blocks

```

----------

## mistix

W pliku konfiguracyjnym thema wywal linijkę odpowiedzialną za thema 8 bitowego.

----------

## MaRcYs_GrHw

 *mistix wrote:*   

> W pliku konfiguracyjnym thema wywal linijkę odpowiedzialną za thema 8 bitowego.

 

Sorry za banał ale nie wiem gdzie   :Embarassed: 

----------

## mistix

Oj chyba się pomyliłem,  niby mówi, że brakuje obrazka 8bpp w themie. A skąd masz tego thema ? Z portage ? Sprawdź czy masz te obrazki w images/ chodzi głownie o verbose-1280x800.png. Zobacz też czy w konfigu ścieżki są dobrze podane może tam jest błąd. Przepraszam za ten wcześniejszy błąd.

----------

## MaRcYs_GrHw

Chyba oto chodzi

```

MaRcYs images # ls /etc/splash/livecd-2007.0/images

background-1024x768.png   background-800x600.png  verbose-1280x1024.png

background-1152x864.png   overlay-1024.png        verbose-1280x720.png

background-1152x900.png   overlay-1050.png        verbose-1280x768.png

background-1280x1024.png  overlay-1080.png        verbose-1280x800.png

background-1280x720.png   overlay-1200.png        verbose-1280x854.png

background-1280x768.png   overlay-480.png         verbose-1280x960.png

background-1280x800.png   overlay-600.png         verbose-1366x768.png

background-1280x854.png   overlay-720.png         verbose-1400x1050.png

background-1280x960.png   overlay-768.png         verbose-1440x900.png

background-1366x768.png   overlay-800.png         verbose-1600x1200.png

background-1400x1050.png  overlay-854.png         verbose-1680x1050.png

background-1440x900.png   overlay-864.png         verbose-1920x1080.png

background-1600x1200.png  overlay-900.png         verbose-1920x1200.png

background-1680x1050.png  overlay-960.png         verbose-640x480.png

background-1920x1080.png  verbose-1024x768.png    verbose-800x600.png

background-1920x1200.png  verbose-1152x864.png

background-640x480.png    verbose-1152x900.png

```

Próbowałem na różnych rozdzielczościach 1024x768 a nawet 800x600. Efekt ten sam  :Sad: 

----------

## mistix

A może zamiast tego spróbuj zrobić gensplasha manualnie tzn nie z tego splash_manager tylko tak jak piszą na http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_fbsplash

----------

## Paczesiowa

masz ustawione 8bpp, pokaz

```
cat /boot/grub/grub.conf; grep CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE /usr/src/linux/.config
```

----------

## MaRcYs_GrHw

```

MaRcYs marcys # cat /boot/grub/grub.conf; grep CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE /usr/src/linux/.config

timeout=15

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.22-r8

root(hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.22-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/sda3

title=Windows VISTA

rootnoverify (hd1,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="1280x800@60"

```

----------

## Paczesiowa

to musisz zmienic w kernelu na CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="1280x800-32@85" (chodzi o to -32, jak by byly dalej jakies problemy, chociaz nie sadze to zmien na 24 albo 16)

----------

## kreon28

Nalezy pamietac takze o kompilacji splasha z uzyciem Flag : png i truetype

----------

## MaRcYs_GrHw

 *Paczesiowa wrote:*   

> to musisz zmienic w kernelu na CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="1280x800-32@85" (chodzi o to -32, jak by byly dalej jakies problemy, chociaz nie sadze to zmien na 24 albo 16)

 

OK, zmienił jak zalecałeś i teraz sprawa wygląda tak.

Jak zalogujke się do x-ów i wykonam 

```
splash_manager --theme=livecd-2007.0 --cmd=set --tty=1
```

Nie wyrzuca żadnego błędu  :Smile:   Opuszczam x-y splasz działa  :Very Happy:   Wykonuje jeszcze raz 

```
splash_manager --theme=livecd-2007.0 --cmd=set --tty=1
```

 jest OK.

Natomiast gdy resetuje kompa loguje sie pod konsolą wykonuje 

```
splash_manager --theme=livecd-2007.0 --cmd=set --tty=1
```

I otrzymuje błąd 

```
FBIOSPLASH_SETSTATE failed, error code 22.
```

 bez żadnych informacji jak poprzednio.

Ponadto, na moim xorg.conf 

```
timeout=15

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.22-r8

root(hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.22-gentoo-r8 root=/dev/sda3 

#video=vesafb:1280x800-32@60,ywrap,mtrr:2

splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2007.0 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 fbcon=scrollback:256K

initrd (hd0,0)/boot/fbsplash-livecd-2007.0-1280x800

title=Windows VISTA

rootnoverify (hd1,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

komp się wiesza przy czarnym ekranie bez żadnych krzaczków   :Sad: 

----------

## mistix

Ja mam tak zrobione 

```
title=2.6.20

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.20 root=/dev/hda6 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr,1280x1024-32 splash=silent,theme:livecd-2007.0 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1

initrd (hd0,0)/boot/livecd-2007

```

Może odhaszuj vido ?

----------

